# [XUL] Dateidialog mit definiertem Titel



## ts230 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe eine Frage:
Wie kann ich in XUL einen Dateidialog erzeugen, der jetzt z.b. den Titel»Bitte wähle eine Config-Datei aus...« trägt?Oder macht man das mit JS?Ich schreibe hier, weil das ja in eine XUL-Applikation eingebunden wird.Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------

